# Convert to Pinless



## boysie39 (9 Oct 2012)

This is an old saw that was given to me its in perfect working order hardly used circa 1993 .it uses pin blades can it be converted .

Not sure if the photos I hope to download will be much help ,but we will see .It is a lovely saw and as I know nothing about scroll saws I hope you can help.


















When I say converted I mean so it can use straight blades.


----------



## mac1012 (9 Oct 2012)

eugene have you seen the pm i sent you 

mark


----------



## boysie39 (9 Oct 2012)

Mark I got your ph. no. from the post . not sure about pm I think Ipressed a few wrong buttons my daughter sent me an email and I lost that as well .


----------



## hawkinob (11 Oct 2012)

Hi Eugene,
Do you think that something like this could do the trick - might need a little adjustment (cutting a bit off the arms of your saw perhaps). It is on this site= http://www.timbecon.com.au/products/scr ... 330_0.aspx (not sure if they send to Europe, maybe worth a try if interested)> 
Bob H.


----------



## boysie39 (15 Oct 2012)

Hi Bob ,sorry for the delay in answering your post . I have done some measuring and have found that the parts for the Hegner will fit so I have just ordered today . Will keep you posted .


----------



## hawkinob (16 Oct 2012)

Hope it works Eugene, let us know sometime.
Regards,
Bob H.


----------

